# auto set 30-second skip and fast-banner at startup?



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Hi,

Each time I reboot I always have to re-enter the select-play-select-pause-select and select-play-select-30-select backdoor codes to have the fast-banner-removal and the 30-second-forward-skip button. Is there a way I can make this setting automatically occur on reboot now that I'm networked/hacked ?


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

Yep, do a search for Hackman, which also gives you tons of other functionality 

N.B. Make sure you read the readme thoroughly, particularly wrt startup files!


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> Yep, do a search for Hackman, which also gives you tons of other functionality  N.B. Make sure you read the readme thoroughly, particularly wrt startup files!


I just looked into Hackman. Seems like the only thing I'd want from it would be the ability to set these backdoor codes. On reflection I think I'll stick with having to press the keys, a lot less hassle


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

bi66er,

I think I came to the same conclusion.. Hackman was too much for what I wanted to do.

There is a skip30 file that will enable this on startup though, but I can't find it now.
I think it patched the tivoapp code itself... it only toggles one bit.
I have it somewhere, but don't know where it came from.
I will see if I can dig it out tonight.

I'm sure there's another tool somewhere that will simulate keypresses on startup that could be used for the fast blanking thing.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

You can permanently set the 30 second skip button by changing one byte in tivoapp with a hex editor. I've done it with mine and it's great.

I think the details are on Deal Datbase somewhere as someone wronte a patching tool.


----------



## MonTheFish (Aug 27, 2003)

This might help you


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

MonTheFish said:


> This might help you


It certainly did help. Thanks, that's great - and possibly the easiest way of doing it too


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Can someone remind me: what is the *Advance *Key (i.e. "*>|*") default acton?

Is it skip to tick, or 30 second skip?


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

ericd121 said:


> Can someone remind me: what is the *Advance *Key (i.e. "*>|*") default acton?
> 
> Is it skip to tick, or 30 second skip?


The default action for that key is to skip to the end of the recording.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

or skip to tick in FFWD or RWD...


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

b166er said:


> It certainly did help. Thanks, that's great - and possibly the easiest way of doing it too


Bloody irritating though if you're trying to watch something after a reboot!

The tivoapp patch is just as easy to do, and it's a one-off.

There is a patchers app, by MuscleNerd for UK TiVos - google on:

MuscleNerd v2.5.5

or if you are happy using a hex editor:


```
All Values are Hex

Sw Version          Offset              Original Value      New Value
2.5.5               002D51EC            41860034            40860034
```


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

Having done some more digging, I find it was MuscleNerd's patch I applied.
Much better than the keystroke thing...

Find it attached, including instructions & source code.
It is easy to carry out, as long as you follow the instructions carefully.

HTH,
Mike


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

mccg said:


> Having done some more digging, I find it was MuscleNerd's patch I applied. Much better than the keystroke thing...


Thanks Mike, good to have that here for future ref. Personally I'm happy with my tivoweb keystroke version


----------



## Craig B (Aug 11, 2001)

mccg said:


> Having done some more digging, I find it was MuscleNerd's patch I applied.
> Much better than the keystroke thing...
> 
> Find it attached, including instructions & source code.
> ...


Thanks for the easy link. Just done this now as my Tivo powered off when our consumer box tripped. I had got sick of doing the keypresses after 4 years so ran the patch and it was dead easy. I should have done this years ago...


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

sanderton said:


> Bloody irritating though if you're trying to watch something after a reboot!
> 
> The tivoapp patch is just as easy to do, and it's a one-off.
> 
> ...


Looking to perform this patch but my tivoapp seems to have an original value of 41860024.

Any idea why and is it safe to change?

Regards

KiNeL


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Are you running a UK Tivo?


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Pass. I did it years ago so can't remmeber the value. there is a little program which does the patch on the Deal Database thread.


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

If you put a different number to 30 will the skip function still work? (ie could I put 60 in and Tivo would skip a minute?)

I guess I could just try it!...

Simon


----------

